# Word of the Day - Neanimorphic



## debodun (Dec 12, 2021)

Neanimorphic (adjective) - having the appearance of being much younger than one's actual age.

Dick Clark was infamously neanimorphic.


----------



## Chet (Dec 12, 2021)

That would include most of us here I'm sure.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2021)

I personally think that seniors today are more neanimorphic than seniors of decades past.


----------



## Kaila (Dec 12, 2021)

Sometimes it's surprising to see how very young a doctor looks;
The best we can do is to hope that they are simply _neanimorphic, _ and that they did actually complete med school.


----------



## AnnieA (Dec 12, 2021)

My maternal grandmother's face was neanimorphic until her death at 84 though her body began to give out on her in her 40s due to her autoimmune diseases.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 12, 2021)

Jane Fonda and Rita Moreno are two of the most beautiful, neanimorphic ladies I've ever seen.


----------



## Murrmurr (Dec 12, 2021)

dseag2 said:


> Jane Fonda and Rita Moreno are two of the most beautiful, Neanomorphic ladies I've ever seen.
> 
> View attachment 198738View attachment 198739


Their neanimorphic features come courtesy of skilled surgeons.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 12, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Their neanimorphic features come courtesy of skilled surgeons.


Yes, but they are certainly great surgeons. Whatever it takes to look Neanimorphic!


----------

